# Having problems with gtk20



## adripillo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, _I'm_ trying to update Firefox but rec_e_ived the next error. It happened also with another program that I wanted to install but now is the second time, so decided to post here to see if someone can help me to find a solution. Thanks in advance.


```
mv -f .deps/gtkprinterpapi.Tpo .deps/gtkprinterpapi.Plo
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/papi'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.

===>>> make failed for x11-toolkits/gtk20
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gtk-2.24.18 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
===>>> Upgrade of nspr-4.9.6 to nspr-4.10 complete


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/firefox x11-toolkits/gtk20
```


----------



## good-beastie (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,

I just built /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 with 8.4-STABLE FreeBSD 8.4-STABLE, with no failure.

Is /usr/ports/ tree up to date?
What is in your make.conf?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 2, 2013)

I am new on this so sorry if I write something that is wrong, I am using KDE. Thats has something to be with the error? *?.*



			
				good-beastie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just built /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 with 8.4-STABLE FreeBSD 8.4-STABLE, with no failure.
> 
> ...



*I*n make.conf I have this:


```
# added by use.perl 2013-06-14 16:32:23
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```

This is _the_ full "error"


```
root:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 # make install clean
===>  Building for gtk-2.24.19
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19'
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/po'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/po'
Making all in po-properties
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/po-properties'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/po-properties'
Making all in gdk
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
Making all in x11
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk/x11'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk/x11'
Making all in .
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
Making all in tests
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk/tests'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk/tests'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gdk'
Making all in gtk
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
Making all in theme-bits
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk/theme-bits'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk/theme-bits'
Making all in .
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
Making all in tests
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk/tests'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk/tests'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/gtk'
Making all in modules
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules'
Making all in input
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/input'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/input'
Making all in engines
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines'
Making all in pixbuf
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines/pixbuf'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines/pixbuf'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/engines'
Making all in other
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other'
Making all in gail
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail'
Making all in libgail-util
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail/libgail-util'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail/libgail-util'
Making all in tests
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail/tests'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail/tests'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other/gail'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/other'
Making all in printbackends
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends'
Making all in file
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/file'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/file'
Making all in lpr
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/lpr'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/lpr'
Making all in papi
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/papi'
/bin/sh /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gnome-libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include     -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS  -I/usr/local/include/freetype2  -I/usr/local/include -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include    -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -MT gtkprintbackendpapi.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtkprintbackendpapi.Tpo -c -o gtkprintbackendpapi.lo gtkprintbackendpapi.c
gnome-libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -MT gtkprintbackendpapi.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtkprintbackendpapi.Tpo -c gtkprintbackendpapi.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gtkprintbackendpapi.o
In file included from gtkprintbackendpapi.c:29:
/usr/local/include/papi.h:9: warning: ignoring #pragma ident 
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'gtk_print_backend_papi_print_stream':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:355: error: incompatible types in initialization
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:351: warning: unused variable 'argv'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:350: warning: unused variable 'in_fd'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:349: warning: unused variable 'argc'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:345: warning: unused variable 'print_error'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'papi_get_printer_list':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:582: warning: unused variable 'attrs'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:581: warning: unused variable 'url'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:581: warning: unused variable 'name'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:560: warning: unused variable 'current_printer_list'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:558: warning: unused variable 'printer'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:555: warning: unused variable 'status2'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:549: warning: unused variable 'attributes'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'update_printer_status':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:647: warning: unused variable 'status_changed'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'papi_printer_get_options':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:667: warning: unused variable 'i'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'papi_printer_prepare_for_print':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:746: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'merge_ppd_data':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:772: warning: implicit declaration of function 'get_ppd_attrs'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c: In function 'papi_display_printer_status':
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:800: warning: unused variable 'count'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:795: warning: unused variable 'ppdfile'
gtkprintbackendpapi.c:795: warning: unused variable 'printer_uri'
gmake[4]: *** [gtkprintbackendpapi.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends/papi'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules/printbackends'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.19'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
```


----------



## good-beastie (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,



> I am new on this so sorry if I write something that is wrong, I am using KDE. Thats has something to be with the error?.



I find nothing wrong with your information provided.  So, what version of FreeBSD do you have? Run command `uname -a`. How and when are you updating /usr/ports/? `portsnap` or `svn` commands?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 3, 2013)

good-beastie said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I find nothing wrong with your information provided.  So, what version of FreeBSD do you have? Run command `uname -a`. How and when are you updating /usr/ports/? `portsnap` or `svn` commands?



I*'*m using _the_ last version*,* FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.

Every day I run `portsnap fetch update`. I already installed a lot of programs, not new to that. But this gtk20 is giving me problems.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 3, 2013)

Found this searching in Google*:*


```
Portmaster users:

    # pkg_delete -f gtkmm-2.20\* gtk-2.20\*
    # portmaster -a
```

Is this secure?

EDITED: This does not work, I am using KDE.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Found this searching in google
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That is from a 2010 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Unless you installed before then, it has already been done.



> EDITED: This does not work, I am using KDE.



As far as I know, Firefox will use GTK anyway.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 3, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That is from a 2010 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Unless you installed before then, it has already been done.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Firefox will use GTK anyway.



Yes, you_'re_ right. Firefox uses GTK and now I am having problems to install another program. This GTK is complicating my life.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 3, 2013)

What @kpa wrote here on the last post, could it still work or is it old?

https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32517


----------



## kpa (Jul 3, 2013)

It's still current and very very helpful with shared library updates but it's not going to help in your case I think. To me your problem looks like the compilation is using the existing header files from /usr/local/include instead of the files that come with the newer version of the port. Deleting the old versions by force before reinstalling could work.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 3, 2013)

On a _S_olaris forum it says that I must remove PAPI from the installation. Any idea how to do it?*?.*


----------



## kpa (Jul 3, 2013)

I really meant that you do what you asked about above which is:

`pkg_delete -f gtk-2.20\*`

`portmaster x11-toolkits/gtk20`

Repeat for x11-toolkits/gtkmm20 if needed.

Pay more attention to what people suggest to you.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 4, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I really meant that you do what you asked about above which is:
> 
> `pkg_delete -f gtk-2.20\*`
> 
> ...



Yes, sorry, passed over what you said.

Thanks again for reply but when doing....


```
# pkg_delete -f gtk-2.20\* 
pkg_delete: no such package 'gtk-2.20*' installed
```


----------



## adripillo (Jul 4, 2013)

What happens if instead of x11-toolkits/gtkmm20 I install x11-toolkits/gtkmm30[]?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 4, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> What happens if instead of x11-toolkits/gtkmm20 I install x11-toolkits/gtkmm30[]?



Forget it. x11-toolkits/gtkmm30 also fails.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok, here again. _I w_as reading once again UPDATING file, and did:


```
# pkg_delete -f gtk-2.\*
pkg_delete: package 'gtk-2.24.18' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_1
apache-openoffice-3.4.1
espeak-1.46.02_1
firefox-21.0,1
gconf2-2.32.0_3
gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
grsync-1.2.3
gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
jovie-4.10.1
kaccessible-4.10.1
kajongg-4.10.1
kde-4.10.1
kde-runtime-4.10.1
kde-workspace-4.10.1_1
kdeaccessibility-4.10.1
kdeadmin-4.10.1
kdeartwork-4.10.1
kdegames-4.10.1
kdenetwork-4.10.1
kdepim-4.10.1
kdepim-runtime-4.10.1
kdepimlibs-4.10.1_1
kdeplasma-addons-4.10.1
kdesdk-4.10.1
kdetoys-4.10.1
kdeutils-4.10.1
kdewebdev-4.10.1
kgpg-4.10.1
kopete-4.10.1
libdmtx-0.7.4_3
libglade2-2.6.4_5
libkgapi-0.4.4
libkolab-0.4.1
libnotify-0.7.3_2
librsvg2-2.36.4
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4
nvidia-settings-310.14
prison-1.0_1
pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
py27-pykde4-4.10.1
speech-dispatcher-0.7.1_3
xscreensaver-5.21
gutenprint-base-5.2.8
gutenprint-cups-5.2.8_1
xsane-0.998_3
hplip-3.13.2_1
libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_5
chromium-27.0.1453.93
libgpod-0.8.2_2
aqualung-0.9.b11_14
thunderbird-17.0.6
openvas-client-2.0.4_3
xboard-4.7.1_2
gkrellm-2.3.5_4
py27-gtk-2.24.0_1
zenmap-6.25_1
```

Now this: `# portmaster x11-toolkits/gtk20` and again, failed in the same place. Any idea*.*[red]*?.*[/red]


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

That's from 2011.  You may be misunderstanding how /usr/ports/UPDATING is meant to be read.  There is no point going back before the ports you have were installed.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 12, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That's from 2011.  You may be misunderstanding how /usr/ports/UPDATING is meant to be read.  There is no point going back before the ports you have were installed.



I understand but since it can not update to the last version I decided to delete and try to install again but gtk+-2.24.19 fails on the "PAPI" line.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to insist, but this is giving me more problems each day. Now I can not install almost any program since most of them use x11-toolkits/gkt20. I am using Konqueror because I can not start www/firefox, www/opera or www/chromium.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

Is it just me, or is this

```
-DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED
```
what's triggering the failure. While the version on my box reads 2.24.19 I see the following in the Makefile:

```
.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MCUPS}
LIB_DEPENDS+=	cups:${PORTSDIR}/print/cups-client
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--enable-cups=auto
PLIST_SUB+=	CUPS:=""
.else
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-cups
PLIST_SUB+=	CUPS:="@comment "
.endif
```
It might be interesting to discover what the `CUPS:="@comment "` emits. Perhaps a clue, or perhaps not. But in my mind, the 
	
	



```
-DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED
```
 fires off the failure. Pretty sure it's trying to compile _without_ printing (CUPS) support, and _won't_/_can't_ support it. Although it appears that that _should_ be a valid option -- at least in 2.24.1*9*.

HTH

P.S. In the worst case scenario, you could use portmaster(8):

```
portmaster -PP x11-toolkits/gtk20
```
That would install the gtk20 *package*. But I think the problem is a "conditional" that isn't being met, that causes the problem. Maybe disabling printing support causes PAPI to fail, because PAPI _depends_ on printing --
`PAPI (assumes printing is also enabled)`.

--chris


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is this
> 
> ```
> -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED
> ...




Thanks for the reply but I tried with and without printing options and it fails.

*A*nd

```
[CMD=#]portmaster -PP x11-toolkits/gtk20[/CMD]

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20

===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-toolkits/gtk20 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11-toolkits/gtk20


===>>> Starting install for x11-toolkits/gtk20 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
===>>> Package and/or archive not found at:
        [url]http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/x11-toolkits/[/url]

       Check the pkg_add(1) man page for information
       on setting the PACKAGESITE environment variable

===>>> Try --packages-if-newer, or do not use -PP/--packages-only
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11-toolkits/gtk20 

===>>> Exiting
```


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Bizarre! How about:

```
portmaster -PP gtk20
```
else the FreeBSD package server is offline/not-up-to-date.

HTH

--chris


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> Bizarre! How about:
> 
> ```
> portmaster -PP gtk20
> ...



It won*'*t work like that, portmaster needs the path.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> While the version on my box reads 2.24.19 I see the following in the Makefile:
> 
> ```
> .if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MCUPS}
> ...



That comments out a section in the pkg-plist that does not apply--a list of files that are not installed--when CUPS is not enabled.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

D'OH! Sorry. How about

```
portmaster -PP /var/db/pkg/gtk2.<your-version-here>
```


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That comments out a section in the pkg-plist that does not apply--a list of files that are not installed--when CUPS is not enabled.



But what of a (seemingly) _unsatisfied_ conditional -- the other errors referencing PAPI *and* print*?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Sorry to insist, but this is giving me more problems each day. Now I can not install almost any program since most of them use x11-toolkits/gkt20. I am using Konqueror because I can not start www/firefox, www/opera or www/chromium.



First, update the ports tree.  Show the exact command used to do that.

Make certain you have no misguided additions to /etc/make.conf, and there are no other customizations like whatever portugprade has for doing custom things to certain ports.

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run

```
% script /tmp/pkg_libchk.log
% pkg_libchk -q
% exit
```

Post /tmp/pkg_libchk.log[/url] to pastebin.com.  It should not show anything, or at least anything except missing libraries due to the gtk problem.

Reset the x11-toolkits/gtk20 options to default, clean, and build:

```
# script /tmp/gtk-build.log
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
# make rmconfig
# make clean
# make
# exit
```

Post /tmp/gtk-build.log to pastebin.com.

Give the URLs to the two files here.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> D'OH! Sorry. How about
> 
> ```
> portmaster -PP /var/db/pkg/gtk2.<your-version-here>
> ```




I deleted the ve*r*sion that was installed, I do not have any version installed now but it*'*s trying to install gtk-2.24.19*.*


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have a /var/db/ports/gtk20/options file? If so, even if the packaged version succeeds in installing, future builds from the ports tree may well fail. As @wblock suggests, there are _clearly_ issues with the normal ports approach to the installation of gtk20. And that problem might just lie within the options file I mentioned. You might (as @wblock mentioned) do a `make config`, and choose defaults. Or simply delete /var/db/ports/gtk20, which effectively does the same. But in either case, choosing the defaults when presented with the dialog, is the most important.

HTH, and Best Wishes.

--chris


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> First, update the ports tree.  Show the exact command used to do that.
> 
> Make certain you have no misguided additions to /etc/make.conf, and there are no other customizations like whatever portugprade has for doing custom things to certain ports.
> 
> ...




The first you asked in two:
http://pastebin.com/jGi6CNw9
http://pastebin.com/yV3L5bpb

And the last one, I uploaded it because it was too big for http://pastebin.com/.
http://www.uploadmb.com/dw.php?id=1373910029


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

There are enough problems with the first that it's not worth looking at the second.  There are some serious problems, and 1044 packages installed.

`portmaster --check-depends` is probably going to try to install the problem GTK port, among others.

Reinstalling all ports might be the easiest way to fix all this, although it will take a long time.  Before doing that, we have figure out how it got that way or it will just happen again.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There are enough problems with the first that it's not worth looking at the second.  There are some serious problems, and 1044 packages installed.
> 
> `portmaster --check-depends` is probably going to try to install the problem GTK port, among others.
> 
> Reinstalling all ports might be the easiest way to fix all this, although it will take a long time.  Before doing that, we have figure out how it got that way or it will just happen again.



This is the more strange thing, this is the first time I never run a portupgrade. I mean the last times I had to delete and install the system was because portupgrade + not reading the UPDATING failed in some update. But this time I never run portupgrade, KDE was going awesome till I notice that was a new version of www/firefox, so I run 


```
# portmaster www/firefox
```
and then it failed at x11-toolkit/gtk20 and now can not install more programs since almost all use x11-toolkit/gtk20.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

 I wouldn't be surprised that many of the errors you posted to Pastebin were a reflection of the fact that gtk20 isn't currently (listed) as installed. @@wblock Last time I ran `portmaster --check-depends` it merely pointed out issues it felt existed, and prompted me for action (install required port/library/version). So I felt it would be a good tool to report overall system (ports) integrity. Is it worth an attempt to simply
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
make rmconfig
make config (choose defaults [press enter])
make && if success
make install clean
```
?

--chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> This is the more strange thing, this is the first time I never run a portupgrade. I mean the last times I had to delete and install the system was because portupgrade + not reading the UPDATING failed in some update.
> But this time I never run portupgrade, KDE was going awesome till I notice that was a new version of Firefox, so I run
> 
> 
> ...



portmaster checks that everything a program depends on is updated.  So my guess would be it upgraded something that needed a special upgrade process listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Then other programs that depended on whatever was upgraded were broken also.

This is one reason that before upgrading or installing new ports, always, yes *always*, check /usr/ports/UPDATING for things that need to be done since the last time ports were installed or upgraded.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

For as long as this has been a problem for you, I think I'm going to say use portmaster to reinstall all ports.

There is a procedure at the end of portmaster(8).  It will collect a list of ports to install, then deinstall all the existing ones, then rebuild.  So other than time, it will end up with a full install.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 16, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> For as long as this has been a problem for you, I think I'm going to say use portmaster to reinstall all ports.
> 
> There is a procedure at the end of portmaster(8).  It will collect a list of ports to install, then deinstall all the existing ones, then rebuild.  So other than time, it will end up with a full install.



I am at home today, as soon as I arrive _at_ work tomorrow I will try.


----------

